
Internal Facebook Note: Here Is a “Psychological Trick” to Target Teens - dsr12
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/amphtml/ryanmac/facebooks-teens-tbh-psychological-trick-memo?m
======
analogmemory
Discussion from yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17711930](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17711930)

------
PhasmaFelis
Ironic to see this coming from Buzzfeed.

